# Lump on front of cannon bone??



## MrsMagoo (8 June 2011)

Hi guys...some advice please   Ron came in yesterday with a lump/swelling on the front of his hind cannon bone, some heat but doesnt appear lame.  I have been hosing it down but wondered whether he should be on limited turnout or just to keep turnout as normal?   Assuming it's just a knock on the bone, any other ideas???  (looks like leg bowed forward if you know what i mean)

He's out now with another young horse so they do tend to run around alot...he's had a few knocks the last couple of days.

Also what with his grading in July - if this is still there will it affect his scoring  He had a near on perfect vetrinary score last year boooo.

Thanks


----------



## tikino (8 June 2011)

i am thinking he may have thrown a splint with the hard ground etc but could me wrong


----------



## Bumble1 (8 June 2011)

Hmmm...could be different things...is it hard to touch, doesn't move if you try to move it? Then I would probably go with splint, too...but if it feels slightly softer and you can wiggle it from side to side then it could be a tendon/ligament issue. One of my eventers (he wasn't the cleanest sj in the world) hit his hindlegs on an upright/planks years ago, had a massive lump on the front of his hindleg shortly afterwards which I thought was a bruise. Didn't go down so called out vets who took xrays and scanned...apparently there is a tendon up the front of the cannon bone which can get damaged just as much as the other "common" tendons can. Not much we could do about it, Tensolvet, icing, back off work etc. Went down after a while but never completely disappeared. 

So basically my idea would be: if hard and not wobbly: splint; if soft and movable: bruise or that tendon/ligament issue...not very helpful, sorry

If it doesn't go down soon I guess a call to the vets would be the best way to find out what's going on...


----------



## not_with_it (8 June 2011)

I too would go with a splint if its hard. My yearling has developed them on the inside of each front leg due to the hard ground. Luckily they do seem to be going down.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (8 June 2011)

If it a bump to the front then it is not a splint.If he usually play fights he has probably had a bang.I would bandage,give Bute and/or Diurazone for a few days.


----------



## Spring Feather (8 June 2011)

BallyshanHorses said:



			If it a bump to the front then it is not a splint.If he usually play fights he has probably had a bang.I would bandage,give Bute and/or Diurazone for a few days.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ This.  If it's a bump at the front of the cannon it isn't a splint.


----------



## MrsMagoo (8 June 2011)

Yes it's on the front...looks like bone is bowed forward!!

I've been hosing so hopefully will go down.


----------



## Bubley898 (12 August 2017)

I know this is an old thread but what was it mrsmagoo? My horse has the same, was a bit swollen but never lame. Swelling now gone but still has a bow to the front of his cannon bone and feels grisly?


----------

